# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  47 Jahre alt- Fragen zur TURP-OP in 2 Wochen ???

## Robbie-1963

Guten Tag zusammen und allen ein gutes gesundes neues Jahr wünsche ich.

Möchte mich kurz vorstellen mein Name ist Robert bin 47 Jahre jung und wohne im Raum Schwarzwald-Bodensee.

Nachdem bei mir eine gutartige Prostatavergrösserung festgestellt worden ist hab ich mich im
Netz ,also hier auf der Seite etwas umgesehen.

Kurzfassung:

seit ca. 2008 immer Probleme bei Wasser lassen,
Februar 2010 leichte Vergrösserung der PRT. PSA bei 0,73 
Okt.2010 PSA bei 3,7 deutliche Vergrösserung der Prostata,
Pinkeln geht nur noch mit drücken,
Blasenspiegelung im Nov. Harnröhre wird von der Prostata eingeengt
Biopsie im Dez 2010 Gott sei Dank ohne Befund.

Ausser ein "fokaler florider chronische Prostatitis" ist aber anscheinend nicht so schlimm.

Nun aber OP /TURP mit Green Light Verfahren in Singen am Hohentwiehl wegen der verengten
Harnröhre durch die Prostata.

Meine Bedenken,
soll ich nun gehen oder noch warten mein Urologe meinte sobald wie möglich operieren
da sonst die Nieren geschädigt werden,
desweiteren hat man nach der OP keinen richtigen Samenerguss mehr
sondern es bleibt alles innnerhalb der Blase wie mir mein Uro erklärt hat.

Und wie ist es mit der Potenz/Erektion hinterher ?

Und hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Singener Urologie im KKH ?

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus 

Es grüsst Robbie aus dem sonnigen Süden...

----------


## premme

Hallo Robbie,
was denn nun, TURP oder OP.
Da bestehen gewaltige Unterschiede.
Bei der TURP wird der Kern der Prostata ausgehobelt, mit eine der besten Arten um festzuststellen, ob Krebs vorhanden ist.
OP gleich totale Entfernung.
Lies meinen Bericht, einfach Signatur anklicken.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, schreibe mich an, wenn du willst.
Gruß premme

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Robbie, hallo Premme!




> Bei der TURP wird der Kern der Prostata ausgehobelt, mit eine der besten Arten um festzuststellen, ob Krebs vorhanden ist.


Dies ist so nicht richtig. Beim Green-Light-Laser wird das Gewebe verdampft und kann anschließend nicht durch den Pathologen auf Krebs untersucht werden. Dies geht nur bei Aushobelung mittels Schlinge.

Der Samenerguss geht tatsächlich in die Blase. Dies hat aber keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Potenz oder die Erektionsfähigkeit.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## premme

Danke Günter,
wieder was dazu gelernt.
Viele Grüße 
premme

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Robbie,
  Günter hat dich schon drauf hingewiesen. Bei einer Laser Turp wird das Gewebe verdampft, so dass eine nachträgliche Begutachtung nicht möglich ist. 
  Ich möchte dich nicht ängstigen, aber in deinem Alter ist eine BHP selten.(Pk aber auch)
  An diese hatte ich auch gedacht als ich in Jahr 2005 die ersten leichten Beschwerden mit dem pinkeln hatte. Ich Trottel bin dem aber nicht nachgegangen, bis rein zufällig 2007 der PK diagnostiziert wurde.
  Ich würde mit der Turp noch warten, oder wen unumgänglich ein Verfahren wählen bei dem eine pathologische Begutachtung möglich ist.
  Alles gute Joachim

----------


## Robbie-1963

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten bin aber leider immer noch nicht schlauer...

Also bei mir soll am 18.01.11 eine Aushobelung,TURP,wie auch immer eine Operation an der Prostata durchgeführt werden.

Keine Total-OP da ja bei der Biopsie nichts gefunden wurde ausser eine chronische Prostatitis.

Da dass Pinkeln ein sehr grosses Problem ist und auch an die Nieren geht, und die Prostata schon in die Blase reingeht
hat mein Urologe zu der TURP geraten.

Und anscheinend gibt es da ein neues Laserverfahren wo doch Gewebe übrigbleibt dass man dann untersuchen kann,
 so hat es mir der Arzt in Singen erklärt.

Meine Bedenken sind jetzt eben soll ich nicht doch noch warten vielleicht wird es ja wieder besser.

Was weg ist ist weg da gibts ja kein zurück mehr...

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

Viele Grüsse

Robbie

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Robbie,
ich habe vor 3 Wochen eine TURiS-Vaporisation mit Diodenlasersystem ausführen lassen. Das Verfahren hat den Vorteil, dass keine so hohe Temperaturen wie beim Greenlight-Laser auftreten und die Spülung mit einer gut verträglichen Kochsalzlösung vorgenommen wird. Bei der TURiS-Vaporisation kann der Arzt beide Verfahren, Verdampfung des Gewebes und Abhobelung einsetzen.
Damit können die Gewebespäne auch vom Pathologen auf PCa untersucht werden.
Bei mir hat der KH-Aufenthalt 9 Tage gedauert und nach meinem Empfinden kann man das durch aus als OP bezeichnen. OP-Dauer ca. 1 1/2 Stunden, es wurden ca. 100gr. Gewebe entfernt.
Die Darstellung von Kliniken im Internet " kann auch ambulant ausgeführt werden" 1/2 Tag ist ein Katheder erforderlich, am 
Tag danach kann man wieder seinen normalen Tagesablauf nachgehen" halte ich nach meiner Erfahrung für reichlich geschönt.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## premme

Hallo Robby,
Ich würde dir die TURP mit Abhobeln empfehlen. Deshalb schrieb ich vorher, das man dann gleich auch das Gewebe untersuchen kann.
So wie du es beschreibst, könnte es sein, das du mal pullern mußt, aber nicht kannst. Dann wäre Eile geboten.
Dem Hinweis von mansjürg kann ich nur unterstreichen. Ich lag eine Woche im Khs. und am 5. Tag wurde erst der Katheder gezogen. Und Tage nach der Entlassung hatte ich noch keinen normalen Tagesablauf.
Denn bei der Aushobelung ist auch, die durch die Prostata führende Urinleitung zur Blase, zerstört. Sie muß sich neu aufbauen. (Erklärung vom Doc). Und dazu dann noch, spülen, spülen.
Unterschied: Bei mir wurde die TURP durchgeführt, zur erneuten Bestimmung des PSA und dabei wurde der PK festgestellt.
Gruß premme

----------


## Robbie-1963

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde wie es nach der OP ist kann man wieder mit Druck pinkeln
wie ist es mit der Erektion,dass der Samenerguss in die Blase geht hat mir der Urologe schon gesagt.

Beschwerdebild bei mir ist ja stark vergrösserte Prostata die die Harnröhre zusammendrückt,und schon in die Blase reingeht

pinkeln geht aber eben nur noch mit drücken und lange wie bei einem 80 jährigen...

Samenerguss ist auch nur noch ein herausfliessen und Sperma- Menge hat um 2/3 abgenommen...

Nun bin ich mir eben nicht im Klaren ob ich es machen soll oder einfach noch warten soll und regelmässig

 zur Untersuchung dann könnte ich ja immer noch zur OP...

Ich weiss meine Bedenken sind hier vielleicht etwas überzogen wenn man die anderen Krankheitsbilder liest,

aber wenn man selber betroffen ist macht man sich auch seine Gedanken.

Deshalb bin ich auch sehr froh dass es diese Seite hier gibt, mit Bekannten oder Verwandten kann man ja

über dass Thema nicht so gut sprechen...

Liebe Grüsse

Robbie

----------


## premme

> Hallo zusammen,
> aber wenn man selber betroffen ist macht man sich auch seine Gedanken.
> 
> Liebe Grüsse
> 
> Robbie


Hallo Robbie,
diese Gedanken machen, oder haben sich, die "Anderen" auch gemacht.
Die solltest, mußt du dir auch machen.
Wie sagt man: Je eher, je besser.

Gruß premme

----------


## JürgenS

> Nun bin ich mir eben nicht im Klaren ob ich es machen soll oder einfach noch warten soll und regelmässig
> 
>  zur Untersuchung dann könnte ich ja immer noch zur OP...


Abwarten ist keine Option, denn ein Harnverhalt kommt schneller als man denkt, und er kommt immer im ungünstigsten Augenblick.

Durch Abwarten verbessrn sich deine Beschwerdn bestimmt nicht, im Gegenteil werden sie zunehmen. Du kommst also nicht an einer OP vorbei.

Du wirst dich wundern, wie gut du nach der pinkeln kannst und dich ärgern, dass du dich nicht hast früher operieren lassen.

Der Vorteil einer Laser-Op ist, dass sie weniger unblutig ist als eine konventionelle Aushobelung, da die Gefässe sofort verschlossen werden.

Bei einer Aushobelung kann allerdings mehr Gewebe entfernt werden, deshalb würde ich sie vorziehen.

Also gib dir einen Ruck und hole dir deine LQ zurück.

JürgenS

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Robbi,
  wir schon beschrieben ist es wichtig das du bei deinen Beschwerden handelst.
  Aber:   du bist Mitte 40, also für eine BHP zu jung, für einen Prostatakrebs allerdings auch.
  Letzteres habe ich auch gedacht als ich Beschwerden mit dem pinkeln bekommen habe.
  Ich habe schon angemerkt  das ich Dier keine unnötige Angst machen möchte, aber ich würde schon wissen wollen woher diese Beschwerden kommen.
  Aus eigener Erfahrung  weis ich dass eben doch etwas Schlimmeres dahinter stecken könnte.
  Mein rat wenn OP dann mit der Möglichkeit der Diagnostik.
  Gruß Joachim

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

habe am 11.01.2011 in der Türkei meine 2. TUR-P machen lassen mit Vapo-is Verfahren.
Dabei werden die gewonnenen Spaene ebenfalls dem Pathologen zugeführt und können untersucht werden.
Das entsprechende lange Schnitte gewonnen werden können ist dabei wichtig, damit eine qualitative Auswertung möglich wird.

Bei der konventionellen Aushobelung ist die Qualitaet der Spaene i.d. Regel besser zur Beurteilung. Die Gefahr der Nachblutungen auch etwas höher.

Durch die Verengung der Blase - verursacht durch die Ausdehnung der Prostata - kommt es schnell zu einer sogenannten Balkenblase mit der Folge eines Überdruckes welcher bis zu einem Nierenrückstau führen kann.

İch glaube du bist gut beraten, es durchführen zu lassen. İ.d.R. wird es nicht besser sondern eher schlechter.
Meine sogenannte TUR-P OP hier dauerte 1,5 Std. wurde am 11.01. durchgeführt und ich konnte das Krhs. am 13.01.2011 also heute morgen wieder verlassen.

Wichtig sind hohe Flüssigkeitsaufnahme zum Durchspülen nach Katheterentfernung, damit Blutkoagel frisch abfliessen können.

Durch Dicklofenac kannst du die Schwellung minimieren, damit die Urethra geöffnet bleibt. Spaetestens nach 5 Tagen wirst du dankbar sein, diesen Weg gegangen zu sein und schrullern können wie in alten Zeiten.

Viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## Urologe

Sehen Sie sich mal diese Videos an:

TURP (klassisches Verfahren): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNCsu...eature=related

TUR-Laser (HoLEP-Greenlight): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJF5M...eature=related

TUR-Laser-Enukleation (wie Singen vorschlug): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ0TN...eature=related

TURis (Vaporisation): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ0TN...eature=related

Dann bekommen Sie einen Eindruck von den Verfahren. Bedenken Sie aber bei allen - es wurden immer besonders schöne Verläufe
zu Werbe/Darstellungszwecken in das Internet gestellt.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Robbie-1963

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Informationen man kann sich so eher schon ein Bild über die ganze Sache machen.

Ich musste leider meinen  heutigen OP-Termin verschieben da mich meine Private Krankenversicherung im Unklaren liess ob sie 
überhaupt für die Kosten der OP aufkommt...

Ja so kann es auch gehen, da bezahlt man einen HAUFEN GELD jeden Monat denkt man ist gut abgesichert aber weit gefehlt.

Aber dass ist wieder ein anderes Thema,jedenfalls lasse ich mich sobald wie möglich operieren und hoffe dass alles gut verläuft.

Werde mich dann aber wieder zu Wort melden und Bericht erstatten.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Es grüsst freundlichst

Robbie

----------


## Robbie-1963

Hallo zusammen,

am 10.01.12 war es nun so weit ich habe mich in Singen operieren lassen TUR-P wie mir mein Urologe sagte die beste Methode um schnell wieder fit zu sein.
Vor der OP war ich noch sehr zuversichtlich dass hat sich aber schnell gelegt dass spülen und die Blasenkrämpfe waren sehr sehr schmerzhaft.Kaum zum schlafen gekommen vor lauter spülen und schauen dass nichts verstopft.

Laut meinem Urologen wäre die Sache in 1 Woche schon vergessen !!!

Nun haben wir den 16.01.12 ich pinkle immer noch zuerst Blut dann Urin und zum Schluss kommt wieder Blut und ich bin immer noch fleissig am Wasser trinken
um zu spülen,dann muss ich regelmässig alle 30 Minuten zum pinkeln wie soll da die Wunde überhaupt verheilen ?

Laut Klinik Singen ist dass völlig normal und es wird noch einige Wochen gehen bis zur vollen Genesung ?

Also ich weiss nun auch nicht mehr was ich glauben soll der eine sagt 1-2 Wochen der andere 4-6 Wochen...

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und habt ihr sonst einen Rat wie man die Genesung beschleunigen kann ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und allen noch ein gesundes Neues 2012

Robert

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo fs,
ist es richtig, dass zur TUR-Laser-Enukleation wie auch TURis dasselbe Video aufgerufen wird und ist HOLEP-Greenlight und
HOLAP dasselbe wie im zweiten Video zu sehen?
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Robert,

warum du dann noch ein Jahr hast verstreichen lassen, weiß ich nicht.
Deine Blase hat sicherlich in dieser Zeit ihre Wandigkeit verdickt und ist evtl nun für eine gewisse Zeit - 3-6 - Monate hyperaktiv.

Der einzige Vorteil in deiner TUR-P dürfte wohl im höheren Grad der Ausschälung liegen und in den gewonnen Späne zur Begutachtung.
Aber es ist auch etwas Blutiger geworden.

Da mußt du nun durch.

Spülen, spülen und Ruhe bewahren.
Etwas Blut am Anfang und Ende des Urinstrahleds sind  6 Tage nach der TUR-P noch normal, wenn der Urin während des Abflusses klar ist.
Auch gelegentlicher Abgang beim Treppensteigen und Husten.

Du hast durch die verzögerte TURP-OP deine Blase sehr gereizt. Das braucht jetzt seine Zeit.
Ich würde kein Medikament zur Beruhigung einsetzen. Die NW könnten höher sein, als der Nutzen.

Gute Besserung und Geduld
Hans-J.

----------


## Robbie-1963

Hallo Hans-J.

Der Urologe hat mir ein Medikament verschrieben für die Blase aber nach durchlesen der vielen NW habe ich es doch nicht
genommen, nun sind es mittlerweile 10 Tage nach der OP und so langsam stellt sich eine leichte Besserung ein aber immer noch regelmässiger blut-urin-blut abgang ab und an kommt auch nur Urin aber selten.

Nun so wie Du haben auch die Ärzte zu mir gesagt Geduld,Geduld und der Operateur sagte es wäre ein sehr ausgeprägter
Mittellappen der PT gewesen und die Wunde wäre so gross wie eine Handfläche !!!

Nun denn ich spüle und spüle weiterhin und hoffe auf baldige Besserung.

*Ich glaube nun fast der grösste Fehler von mir war sich ausgerechnet an einem "Vollmondtag" operieren zu lassen...

*"Befund der Pathologie?" Keine Ahnung hat mir keiner was gesagt müsste ich erst nachfragen.

Vielen Dank für deine Infos

mit freundlichen Grüssen

Robert

----------


## starmanbub

Hallo Robbie,
sehr interessante Berichte hab ich da gelesen.
Kannst du erzählen wie es weiterging, wie es dir heute geht und was du anderen für die Zukunft empehlen würdest?
Insbesondere interesiert mich, wie es in Singen war, da ich selber betroffenbin und etwa in deinem Alter bin.
Gruss
Oli

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Oli,

Robbie oder Robert hat zuletzt am 15.2.2012 diesem Forum einen Besuch abgestattet. Ich würde empfehlen, ihm eine PN zu senden, wenn Du etwas von ihm erfahren möchtest.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## starmanbub

Besten Dank für den Hinweis, ich hab es getan.
Weiss jemand wie es heutztage ist mit dem Greenlight-Laser? Monate sind ja in der Urologie wie Zeitsprünge, das heisst es hat sich sicherlich was getan in Hinsicht auf diesen Laser. Hat jemand Erfahrung hiermit? Bei mir wird irgendwann auch eine Abhobelung anstehen. Ich bin 46 Jahre, und ernähre mich zur Zeit noch mit Tamsulosin.
LG

----------


## Robbie-1963

Hallo Oli,

was genau möchtest du denn wissen deine PN habe ich nicht erhalten.
Mail mir doch einfach nochmal und schreib mir was dich interessiert.

So... nun 9 Monaten nach der OP ist soweit alles in Ordnung ich müsste nur in nächster Zeit mal zum Urologe wegen Kontrolle und PSA-Wert.
Aber der gute Doc hat mich etwas verärgert ich muss mir wohl einen neuen suchen.
Ich hoffe nur dass die Prosta keine Zicken mehr macht und noch bis zur Rente hält,nunja und so wie es früher war wird es eh nicht mehr.

Grüsse von der sonnigen Baar
Robert

----------


## starmanbub

"nunja und so wie es früher war wird es eh nicht mehr." Was bedeutet dieser Satz?
Gruss

----------


## Feuerwehrmann

Hallo zusammen,

ein sehr interessanter Thread!
Ich habe eine Frage:
Bei HIFU will ausnahmslos jede relevante Klinik vorher - quasi standardmäßig - gleich auch noch TURP machen (steht auf deren Webseiten, jedoch ohne Begrüdung). - Warum?
Kennt jemand eine HFU-Klinik, die HIFU ohne die vorherigeTURP durchführt?

Turp mach die ganze Sache um HFU viel dramatidcher und unsympatischer.

Falls jemand mehr darüber weiß, würde ich mich um ein paar Antworten freuen.

Gruß, Josef

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Josef,

die TURP vor HIFU ist notwendig, weil durch die Erhitzung oder Verschmorung des Prostatagewebes durch die HIFU das Prostatagewebe verhärtet und Druck auf die Harnröhre ausübt, so dass das Wasserlassen erschwert wird. Um dies zu vermeiden wird vor der HIFU im Allgemeinen eine TURP gemacht.

Gruß

Hansjörg

----------


## Feuerwehrmann

Danke Hansjörg!

----------


## Horst1938

Hallo Robbie,
was bisher gesagt wurde, ist richtig. Ich hatte im Januar ebenfalls eine TURP ( das ist natürlich ein operativer Eingriff, also eine OP), auch mit Greenlight-Laser. Dabei ist der äußere Schließmuskel verletzt worden, was zu Stressinkontinenz geführt hat. Also : Der Operateur sollte daher(anders als offenbar bei mir ) wirklich perfekt mit dem Laser umgehen können !! Ich würde eine TURP immer nur auf die "herkömmliche" Art machen lassen, also mit Elektroschlinge. Dann können die Späne auch auf Krebszellen untersucht werden. Auf dieser pathologischen Untersuchung solltest Du auf jeden Fall bestehen, da so auch evtl. Krebszellen im "transitionalen" Bereich geortet werden können, wo die Biopsie nicht hinkommt. Bei mir war das der Fall. Da der Laser auch zu großflächigen Vernarbungen innerhalb der Prostata führen kann, wird der erhoffte Erfolg einer besseren Miktion nicht immer erreicht. So bei mir.
Über Singen kann ich nichts sagen, such Dir auf jeden Fall einen erstklassigen Operateur. Fehler in diesem heiklen Bereich sind schwer zu reparieren !
Horst1938

P.S. : Habe mich im Datum geirrt. Robbies Problem dürfte möglicherweise inzwischen gelöst sein. Aber TURP ist ja ein immer wieder aktuelles Thema...

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Josef,
hinter den Ausführungen von Hansjörg verbirgt sich der Sinn, eine große Prostata vor Hifu auf 35 ccm zu verkleinern, da die Reichweite sonst nicht ausreicht. Dies soll mit der TURP vor der Hifu geschehen.
Viel Erfolg wünscht
Hajoke

----------


## Hans-J.

> Hallo Josef,
> 
> die TURP vor HIFU ist notwendig, weil durch die Erhitzung oder Verschmorung des Prostatagewebes durch die HIFU das Prostatagewebe verhärtet und Druck auf die Harnröhre ausübt, so dass das Wasserlassen erschwert wird. Um dies zu vermeiden wird vor der HIFU im Allgemeinen eine TURP gemacht.


Hallo alle Miteinander,

das ist nicht ganz richtig lieber Hans-Jörg, oder bedarf der Ergänzung,

durch die vorgelagerte TUR-P soll primär die Prostata auf die Größe gebracht werden, damit der Bestrahlungslöffel des Kopfes bei der Hifu einen genauen Abstand zur bestrahlten Prostata hat und behält.
Um die späteren Nekrosen besser auszuspülen - wird bei Bedarf - der Blasenhals gleichzeitig auf eine Trichterform gebracht/modelliert.

Natürlich auch die von dir genannte Einengung der Harnröhre/Leiter entgegenwirken und wieder freimachen bei einer vergrößerten P. und einer daraus resultierenden Verengung.

Hat die Prostata jedoch eine Idealgröße von ca. 25 ml wäre eine nachgelagerte TUR-P durchaus zu diskutieren.

Um jedoch TUR-P Material zur Bestimmung zu gewinnen, sind alle TUR-P Verfahren zu wählen - nur nicht das Verdampfungsverfahren - wo keine Späne anfallen sondern verdampfen.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------

